

Show HN: Portal – Effortlessly transfer files over wifi - rylee
https://blog.pushbullet.com/2015/06/16/introducing-portal/

======
hobarrera
We already have dozens of apps that do that one way or another.

I wish we had a proper _standard protocol_ for doing this by now. Something
maybe based on mDNS, avahi, webdav, and a little glue, so we can implement and
run this anywhere. And without requiring internet access at all.

------
StavrosK
I've actually been having this problem. How can I be assured that my files
won't travel outside my wifi, though?

~~~
benoliver999
Pushbullet wouldn't want to have to handle all that data, and you would notice
very quickly based on the speed of the transfer (unless you had really good
upload).

The only way to know for sure of course is to test it. You could try to send a
file between two devices on different LANs and it should fail, or you could
try it on an offline LAN.

